# Monday's service appointment



## hm3to1stlt (Nov 8, 2004)

I made an appointment for the following issues.

1) Shifter rattle anything above 1500 rpms. If I hold on to it hard and squeeze the shifter it goes away.

2) Wheel hop under moderly hard acceleration.

3) Lots of chatter from the differential when in thight turns like when I'm in a parking lot. Also lots of "wine" from the differential when cruzing, (aka like on the highway in 6th gear and turning about 1500-2000 rpms with the radio off).

I've been saving up problems to try and get them all fixed at once.

I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## bigb76180 (Feb 10, 2005)

i bet they don't find anything wrong :confused


----------



## rwilson831 (Aug 23, 2004)

I just got my car back from the dealer. I had them take a look at the shifter rattle and the whine coming from my rear end when I am cruising at low rpms. Guess what they said? Nothing wrong.


----------



## bigb76180 (Feb 10, 2005)

lol i love to be right. :cool


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

thats why i leased the car. after three years the rattle and whine are their problem!


----------



## hm3to1stlt (Nov 8, 2004)

wow, all these positive thoughts!!!!!!

can't thank you enough


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

I hope GM and Mr. Bob Lutz (the car's stepfather) are reading some of these. This will kill the few new GOAT fans that there are. Then they'll have to start paying people to drive them off the lots. 

Really I just hope that this experience is not typical. Is it? 
How have the cars been for most of you ?


----------



## 10 BEERS (Feb 9, 2005)

I love mine. Had a few things that needed to be tweaked. i dropped mine off thursday to get the trunk latch adjusted, headlights aimed, and a new rear light bar. Had to overnight parts. Otherwise mine is great.


----------



## hm3to1stlt (Nov 8, 2004)

Took it in today and had a tech ride with me and in about 15 seconds of listening to the rear end he said that he thought a clutch pack was going bad. he said that he would most likely just replace the entire rear end. Now one thing he could not tell me was how long it would take to get the parts. Do you think they will have to be brought in from Australia or since it is a Dana that he can get them from the states? I thought I read somewhere that they would just install an '05 rear end?

The shifter rattle made me look stupid. Just like when you take your sick child to the Dr. and while you are there the kid is not sick. I told him, "sir, I do not smoke crack and there was a rattle sound from the shifter.

He said that he did hear something about a TSB for wheelhop and would look it up.

I have to pay for the first day's car rental but the dealership will foot the bill for anything over the first day. So I guess I am happy! But now I miss my car.


----------



## hm3to1stlt (Nov 8, 2004)

Well the dealer said last night that the rear end had to be truck freighted from Lansing Michigan and it would take as long as 4 days to get and then another two days to install everything. I driving around in a GMC Canyon right now, its a rental and also a wet noodle of a truck.

For the fuel gage problem, they ordered a new fuel level sensor and sending unit.

He said the tech still did not hear the shifter rattle but and thinks the rattle is related to the rear end. BUT he ordered a new handle anyway just in case.

No word yet on the rear end wheel hop.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

hm3to1stlt said:


> I have to pay for the first day's car rental but the dealership will foot the bill for anything over the first day. So I guess I am happy! But now I miss my car.


You'll probably have to pay the taxes on the rental also.


----------



## 04gtolover (Feb 10, 2005)

the dealer is most likely not going to do anything for the wheel hop because its just something that happens when you break the tires loose try getting the slp sway bar and end links that will help the most with the wheel hop also drag radials help wheel hop.


----------



## mGTO04 (Jan 2, 2005)

PWR_SHIFT said:


> I hope GM and Mr. Bob Lutz (the car's stepfather) are reading some of these. This will kill the few new GOAT fans that there are. Then they'll have to start paying people to drive them off the lots.
> 
> Really I just hope that this experience is not typical. Is it?
> How have the cars been for most of you ?


 Great, I really love the car. Today it stranded me though. I have been having trouble with the battery holding charge. Figured it is because it is not getting any road time due to snow. It finally got it out today and the battery gave out (800 miles on it) and when they ran diagnostics told me they need to order one (they do not keep it on hand, and for some strange reason there is a 6-7 month backorder on this particular battery...) Dad owns the dealership so I assume the wait on the batt is legit.

All in all great car...no tickets...yet


----------



## hm3to1stlt (Nov 8, 2004)

Fuel module replaced part number 92120576

and rear diff replaced 92174633

shifter still on order.

Drove the car home in city traffic and I did not hear anything but LS1! The diff ended up costing GM $2794. I thought they would just replace the guts of the pumpkin but after looking under the car, I got an entire new rear end, nice and shiny too. 

I don't suppose anyone would beable to tell me if I got the 2005 diff or just a new 2004? The parts manager was at lunch when I picked up my ride.

I still have to go back in seven days or so to get my shifter.


----------



## the UPS guy (Nov 1, 2004)

*shifter rattle*

you're at least the 2nd person on here to mention that rattle with the shifter. Mine does it too but its stored till end of March or so then in for a new one. Same thing here - if I squeeze the knob hard it won't rattle.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

mGTO04 said:


> I have been having trouble with the battery holding charge.


I've been keeping an eye on the Delco in my car. The green indicator lamp has been dark the entire time I've had the car...


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

there was a thread about a member that got a new shifter for a similar complaint.

doubt if you'll get any help with wheel hop; nature of the beast.

i had a loud whine coming from the passenger area when i went on hard accels., so now





















i leave the wife at home :rofl:


----------



## badtmpdgoat (Nov 9, 2004)

Battery issue: got it,,I was at the cion car was for about 1 hr,,dead battery,,Dealer siad there was one in South Carolina,,He might be able to get,,,Shifter rattle,,got a new shifter installed about 4 days later,along with a new boot they tore trying to figure out how to get it off,,,Power seat mechanism,,here will be installed tommorrow,,,Radio goes full blast on it's on whim,,,new radio on order,,whew.....love the car though,,,,Coervettes quit at 157 :lol:


----------



## Papa's Goat (Dec 16, 2004)

b_a_betterperson said:


> I've been keeping an eye on the Delco in my car. The green indicator lamp has been dark the entire time I've had the car...


 The "Delco Eye" in my GTO also never appeared green when delivered, even after numerous drives. I even charged the battery with a low charge rate automatic charger; still no green indicator.

About a month ago I put a small charger/maintainer on the battery during winter storage. It is designed to deliver a float voltage of about 13.2 volts. Checking on the battery condition today, after the monthlong maintenance charge, I now have a green eye indication.


----------



## TRC GTO (Feb 27, 2005)

hm3to1stlt said:


> Fuel module replaced part number 92120576
> 
> and rear diff replaced 92174633
> 
> ...


YOU GOT 2004 REAR END GM WILL NOT SUB ON A WARRANTY CLAIM.
I KNOW 05 HAS A DIFF. PART NUMBER FOR THE REAR DIFF WILL TRY TO
REMBER TO LOOK UP THRUSDAY. :seeya:


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

badtmpdgoat said:


> Battery issue: got it,,I was at the cion car was for about 1 hr,,dead battery,,Dealer siad there was one in South Carolina,,He might be able to get,,,Shifter rattle,,got a new shifter installed about 4 days later,along with a new boot they tore trying to figure out how to get it off,,,_*Power seat mechanism,,*_here will be installed tommorrow,,,Radio goes full blast on it's on whim,,,new radio on order,,whew.....love the car though,,,,Coervettes quit at 157 :lol:


How they word your complaint? I have the studdering seat on both sides, and it would be simpler if i used your dealers language.


----------



## TRC GTO (Feb 27, 2005)

hm3to1stlt said:


> Fuel module replaced part number 92120576
> 
> and rear diff replaced 92174633
> 
> ...


I CHECKED TODAY :
LS1 DIFF PN 92085125 NOW SS TO 92174633
LS2 DIFF PN 92162975
HEAR'D TALK TODAY OF REARDIFF ADDITIVE THAT'S NOT PUT IN DURING 
PDI . MAKING ONE WHEEL SPIN AND CHATTERING TRANSMITTED TO SHIFTER
HAVE NOT SEEN ANY TSB YET BUT WITH 50-60PSI IN TIRE'S DOES NOT 
SHOCK ME . TIRE PRESS IS PART OF PDI. :seeya:


----------

